# Kids' first slingshots



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I made a couple of plinkers for my kids today. They are 5 and 7 years old. These are my first attempt at making slingshots. They are based on the Gamma design from the Shared Design forum, but scaled down 25%. The bands are chained (3-3-3), the pouch is made from the strap off of a reuseable grocery bad. Not ideal but should be fine for this very limited power.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cute! What are they going to use for ammo?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Cute! What are they going to use for ammo?


Since we're going to be indoors mostly for the winter I thought about setting up a target at the end of a hallway and having them shoot jellybeans. Firm enough to grip but squishy enough not to tear up the walls if they miss. Plus if we lose any the dogs will eat them.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> They look great!


Thanks! I love the design (sorry I didn't credit you in the inital post!), I'm probably going to make a full size one and finish it out for my 19 year old adopted son for Christmas.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

They look good to me and air soft pellet's work good indoors


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Look great I'm sure the kids love them..


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh my God!!!! A toy for children that doesn't have an internet connection or is powered by electricity........this is an outrage!

I don't know you but I like you already!

Those are some lucky little children.....I like the idea of the jelly beans, too. You can eat all the good colours (red/pink) and shoot all the nasty ones (black/yellow/green). Now you've got me thinking of knocking something up like this too since it is winter. Please do keep us posted how this works out and how your very lucky children like them.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

that is a cool idea, I bet they have lots of fun with those.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Oh my God!!!! A toy for children that doesn't have an internet connection or is powered by electricity........this is an outrage!
> 
> I don't know you but I like you already!
> 
> Those are some lucky little children.....I like the idea of the jelly beans, too. You can eat all the good colours (red/pink) and shoot all the nasty ones (black/yellow/green). Now you've got me thinking of knocking something up like this too since it is winter. Please do keep us posted how this works out and how your very lucky children like them.


The kids love them and as a bonus they shoot really well! I'm having as much fun as they are


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice Slingshots and i like the pouch you made for them.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucky Kids! I fondly remember my first slingshot, you are a great dad to make these for your kids and a skilled craftsman.
I like to shoot gumballs with the kids, they are round, cheap, and bio-degradable. Do not be fooled they can hit real hard and bounce back! When we roam in the woods and stump shoot, there are no worries. Strange thing is hunters are shocked to see deer blowing bubbles this year...lol
Good Job!


----------



## chuck sitas (Sep 9, 2019)

You probally all heard about "eatin up your ammo" ,EH?


----------

